# Knitting group in or around Oshawa



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. My daughter has moved to Oshawa and I am hoping that someone here will know of a knitting group in the area.She said there is one in one of the library branches but they only meet once a month. She is only 20 but has mastered crochet and knitting this year and would love to have some ladies to knit with. We have a group here in Bolton but it is too far for her to come every week. Hope someone out there can help me. Thanks.


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

There is a group that meet at 43 John St. Oshawa (just off of Bond St.) on the 2nd and 4th Tuesday of each month. Go in the back door and down the stairs, the door gets locked at seven o'clock for security reasons.
The group is listed under guilds for the hand and machine knitters.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I know there is another group called Casting off the Cold. I believe it meets at the Legion in the south end of town. There is a website she can go to to find out more info. They meet once a month. The lady who runs it actually works here in my town at the library. Her name is Anne Houle. Hope this helps.


----------



## greece (Apr 2, 2013)

hi carol from ajax

there are two areas - one in Oshawa and one in port perry
in Oshawa on Williams st going west - called wool on William st and the other one which I go to in port perry called Not Enough wool on water st. Both are closed Mondays but open Tuesday to Saturdays. They have classes and drop in's everyday and Thursday evenings

hope that helps


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information ladies. I will pass it on. I might even drive out to a couple with her to get her going. It is always nice to have a place to go and knit and chat.


----------



## inglisg (Mar 19, 2015)

Tuesday nights at Whitby Civic Rec Complex on Rossland Rd. 7 - 9. Lower level near pool entrance. Knitting and spinning group. No obligation, fees, or rules. No affiliation with any particular yarn shop. We welcome all fibre enthusiasts. Hope you can join us = Whitby Spinners group on Ravelry.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

inglisg said:


> Tuesday nights at Whitby Civic Rec Complex on Rossland Rd. 7 - 9. Lower level near pool entrance. Knitting and spinning group. No obligation, fees, or rules. No affiliation with any particular yarn shop. We welcome all fibre enthusiasts. Hope you can join us = Whitby Spinners group on Ravelry.


Thank you so much. I hope to come one evening with her when they get unpacked and settled.


----------



## greece (Apr 2, 2013)

thank you for the information on the Whitby group

carol from ajax


----------

